# HTC One X - Using as a WIFI Dongle?



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use the HTC One X as a wireless dongle? 

What I mean is: can it be plugged into a computer via the usb lead and then set so that the computer can use the phone's wireless signal which is paired up with the router?

Thanks a lot,

Al


----------



## amrit2022 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have done it with desire HD and it will work on Onex also as it runs sense ui.
Just connect to WiFi router from phone and connect phone to PC using USB cable and turn on the USB teethring on Onex.PC will get connected to internet.


----------

